# Gwinnett County



## glenn36 (Nov 16, 2017)

Any rut activity in North Gwinnett Co. or South Hall?  I've seen plenty of buck trail cam photos at night.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 19, 2017)

I hunt barrow county so not to far but this weekend has been dead for us. Last Sunday I saw 5 bucks and 10 or so does. Bucks were cruising good but this weekend dead.


----------



## Elephant (Nov 19, 2017)

Yesterday morning I arrowed a three year old 7 that was busted up. Had a hot doe come in around 7:10 with him bird dogging. Saw 8 total bucks. Both does seen were harassed pretty good. This is very southern part of Hall County). This coming week should bring out the big boys. Anticipating a decent morning tomorrow with pressures rising and temps hitting 33.


----------



## Elephant (Nov 24, 2017)

Hunted southern Hall County all week. Rut is in full gear.  Saw over 20 this morning with a half/half ratio. Seen chasing since last Saturday.  Big boys are finally on their feet for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Dec 8, 2017)

Saw a nice 8pt running 4 does down Buford CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored rd on Saturday by the Gwinnett water facility around 11 am then he darted in front of me and into a neighbors yard.  Pretty coool...


----------

